# Massanutten



## dawna (Jul 24, 2011)

any tugger going to Massanutten resort the 34 week?  I will be vacationing there the week of August 21, let me know what things there are to do besides the water pool.  and what free things are there to do.

Dawna


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 24, 2011)

There is a lot to do in Massautten.  Have you checked their website?  www.massresort.com 

Free stuff other than the swimming pools...at the rec centers they have pool tables, table tennis, basketball, racquetball (I think its free, but not really sure). 

The also have a pretty decent list of activities that aren't too expensive.  Although I guess it really depends on how many people you have to pay for. 

Things that aren't free... when we were there 2 yrs ago we did horseback rides, one of the nearby caverns (maybe Shenandoah?) and Crosskeys Vineyards tour & wine tasting. We bought activity cards for the kids and they did about 5 or 6 arts & craft activities that were either free with the card or discounted.  They also did the onsite water park.  

Check out the website.


----------



## dawna (Jul 25, 2011)

FreeIn2010 said:


> There is a lot to do in Massautten.  Have you checked their website?  www.massresort.com
> 
> Free stuff other than the swimming pools...at the rec centers they have pool tables, table tennis, basketball, racquetball (I think its free, but not really sure).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information.  I am looking forward in taking a relaxing vacation.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 25, 2011)

*any onsite shuttles?*

From reading other posts, I understand that the resort is very spread out and not really walkable.  Is there any type of onsite shuttle service?  I am trying to decide how logistics might work for a group that might not always want to stay together if they only had one car.   Thanks for any insight.


----------



## dawna (Jul 25, 2011)

learnalot said:


> From reading other posts, I understand that the resort is very spread out and not really walkable.  Is there any type of onsite shuttle service?  I am trying to decide how logistics might work for a group that might not always want to stay together if they only had one car.   Thanks for any insight.




I don't think Massanutten provide any car or shuttle service.  you need a car to get around.  it is a large resort with no other means of getting around other than a car.


----------



## Helene4 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope you have a good time. 
We have never felt more nickel-ed and dime-ed at any other resort we have ever traded into. :annoyed: 
Restaurants in the area=almost zilch
Free activities= almost zilch
maid service/towel exchange without a hassle=totally zilch 
and you had better strip your own beds and take out your garbage upon leaving or you will be charged $80.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:annoyed:


----------



## dawna (Jul 26, 2011)

*nickel and dime*



Helene4 said:


> Hope you have a good time.
> We have never felt more nickel-ed and dime-ed at any other resort we have ever traded into. :annoyed:
> Restaurants in the area=almost zilch
> Free activities= almost zilch
> ...



I have heard that Massanutten will nickel and dime you.  I don't understand why you have to pay for almost everything you do there.  I plan to go out into the city to explore.  I think it might be cheaper to eat in or go out into the city for dinner, rather than eat in there restaurants.  we need to strip the beds, and take out the trash, what about doing the dishes too.  I am looking forward in enjoying my time there.  just have to plan out what I want to do.


----------



## Helene4 (Jul 26, 2011)

dawna said:


> I have heard that Massanutten will nickel and dime you.  I don't understand why you have to pay for almost everything you do there.  I plan to go out into the city to explore.  I think it might be cheaper to eat in or go out into the city for dinner, rather than eat in there restaurants.  we need to strip the beds, and take out the trash, what about doing the dishes too.  I am looking forward in enjoying my time there.  just have to plan out what I want to do.



What city? Charlottesville is over the mountain and about 45 minutes/1hour away. Harrisburg(sp?) we didn't even bother with. 2 maybe 3 restaurants nearby that were not related to the resort. We ate in a barbecue joint and had indigestion for the rest of the night . Wash and put away the dishes, take out the trash, and strip the beds. I'm surprised they don't want you to scrub the bathroom before you leave. OH! and don't feed the bears! There is no way in H-E- double hockey sticks I would ever go back there or even recommend it to anyone.


----------



## dawna (Jul 26, 2011)

*city that's close to Massanutten*



Helene4 said:


> What city? Charlottesville is over the mountain and about 45 minutes/1hour away. Harrisburg(sp?) we didn't even bother with. 2 maybe 3 restaurants nearby that were not related to the resort. We ate in a barbecue joint and had indigestion for the rest of the night . Wash and put away the dishes, take out the trash, and strip the beds. I'm surprised they don't want you to scrub the bathroom before you leave. OH! and don't feed the bears! There is no way in H-E- double hockey sticks I would ever go back there or even recommend it to anyone.



I think the city that is close to Massanutten is Harrisonburg, VA.  it is only about a 15 minute drive from the resort.  one of my friends just left there and they had a nice time.  there are lots to do at the resort and also in Harrisonburg.  I agree with you Helene, you would think as much fees that you pay you shouldn't have to do all the work before you leave.  but if this is what I have to do then I will do it.  because I sure don't want to be charge 80 bucks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 26, 2011)

We did a day trip to natural bridge.  We did a hike and drive through skyline drive.  We hit caves on the way home.  We did take out from red lobster one night on the way back from a day trip.  We didn't like any of the onsite food or food in McGaheysville.  We plan to visit Monticello next visit.  We did the scenic chair lift and a round of mini golf but spent a minimal amount at the resort.  

Our last visit was 5 years ago during the fall.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 26, 2011)

This has been many years ago but when I checked out, they actually counted how many hangers were left in the closet and I was short a couple and they were going to charge me -- FOR HANGERS!!!! I took a couple of mine and gave it to them, I almost threw them !!.  

One night, I came in a little late and saw the police car at the guard house. He followed me all the way to the condo and then turned on his light. He said I was not driving the curves as well as I should and was crossing the line a couple of times!! I told him you'd be crossing lines to as dark as it was and knowing there was a policeman following you!! I wasn't a happy camper. 

Now, you have to remember all this was probably 20 yrs ago but it left a bad taste in my mount.  

If you find yourself in Staunton (day trip) eat at Mrs. Rowes.  Yummy, home cooking. There is also a Amish store with a restaurant attached  that was good.  

shaggy


----------



## dawna (Jul 27, 2011)

*clothes hangers*



shagnut said:


> This has been many years ago but when I checked out, they actually counted how many hangers were left in the closet and I was short a couple and they were going to charge me -- FOR HANGERS!!!! I took a couple of mine and gave it to them, I almost threw them !!.
> 
> One night, I came in a little late and saw the police car at the guard house. He followed me all the way to the condo and then turned on his light. He said I was not driving the curves as well as I should and was crossing the line a couple of times!! I told him you'd be crossing lines to as dark as it was and knowing there was a policeman following you!! I wasn't a happy camper.
> 
> ...



I can not believe that they were going to charge you for some clothes hangers that anyone can get from wal mart for little or nothing.  I bring extra clothes hanger to the resort anyway.  I want to make sure that my clothes looks the same way they do when they come from the cleansers.  don't want to spend time ironing clothes to wear each day.  I am sure glad that this was 20 years ago.  but now it's 20 years later and how has things change.  I was looking forward for a nice relaxing vacation, but now I don't know what to think.  

I am sure my family and I will find lots to do without being out of a lot of money.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 27, 2011)

Dawn, I'm sure they probably don't count clothes hangers anymore and I think you'll have a wonderful time.  I think you'll fine plenty of things to do without spending a lot of money. If you like hiking I believe there is a water fall near Elkton that was really spectacular. I had no trouble getting down to it but it was a bear going back up.  Ride the parkway and do the overlooks, take a picnic. Take a side road and see where it goes-- I do that a lot. Get lost, no telling what you'll find.  shaggy


----------



## Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

Harrisonburg has many restaurants.  If you are interested in science and space study for ET, drive to  Green Bank, WV and take the tour of the National Radio Astronomy Observatory.  It makes a nice day trip.  If you like casinos go to Charlestown, WV.  Visit Harpers Ferry National Historic  Park. 
The Amish market in Harrisonburg is really fun for shopping.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 27, 2011)

Most ts  require stripping the beds, taking out the trash & putting the dishes in the dishwasher. To me that is normal.

Don't miss Luray Caverns, if you only do one, this should be it.  I did 7 caverns in 7 days.  Do go to the natural bridge.  Nice day trip.  

shaggy


----------



## esk444 (Jul 27, 2011)

shagnut said:


> Most ts  require stripping the beds, taking out the trash & putting the dishes in the dishwasher. To me that is normal.



It's funny but when I first joined tug around 2001 I remember reading about having to do that stuff, but in the 20 or so timeshare resorts I have been at not a single one asked us to do anything.  

I don't think it's that common anymore.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 27, 2011)

esk444 said:


> It's funny but when I first joined tug around 2001 I remember reading about having to do that stuff, but in the 20 or so timeshare resorts I have been at not a single one asked us to do anything.
> 
> I don't think it's that common anymore.



Remember the days when you were handed an inventory sheet at check-in?  8 forks, 8 knives, 8 spoons, 8 plates, 1 iron, 1 coffee maker, etc..... The first 10-15 minutes in the room was spent making sure everything was present and accounted for.  Thankfully, I haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Fret Not.*




FreeIn2010 said:


> I haven't seen one of those in years.


We still see'm at timeshares now & then, but we no longer pay'm any attention. 

The 1st couple of times we vacationed in timeshares (our own & other people's on exchange), we went through the whole inventory rigmarole.  

After that, we never bothered -- & that includes at Massanutten.   

Twice, at 2 different timeshares, I accidentally broke drinking glasses in the kitchen.  The 1st time, I called up & confessed my sin.  The person at the other end said don't worry about it.  The next time, I left the broken item out in a conspicuous place where housekeeping would see it, with a little note saying it had broken accidentally.  Main purpose of that was so they'd know a replacement was needed without having to count. 

We've never been gigged, so I guess ignoring timeshare inventory sheets is OK. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Helene4 (Jul 27, 2011)

shagnut said:


> Most ts  require stripping the beds, taking out the trash & putting the dishes in the dishwasher. To me that is normal.
> 
> Shag, I get daily maid service, free bikes, free snorkle equipment, free welcome party with beer and chips, free tacos, free kayaks, laundry done for me at a minimal fee, 1 free breakfast or lunch for "talking" with my sales rep, who does NOT try to push additional weeks or points on me and will give me the low-down on things happening in the area.
> I will load the dish washer and often the maids will unload it and put everything away. Sometimes they will even wash what is in the sink. We treat them well with a generous tip and they respond in kind.  I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## dawna (Jul 27, 2011)

*sight seeing at Massanutten*

What is the natural bridge?  and why is it a most see.  I have never heard of it.  I do like Luray cavin.  and the mountains.  I am sure I will have a great time or I'll be coming right back home and sight seeing here in the metro area.  lol.

I really don't mind stripping the sheets and putting the dishes in the dish washer, or even taking the trash out before we leave.  just glad to know that this is what I have to do so that we want be charge a fee for not doing it.   Marriott is the only resort that doesn't require us to do that.  

Dawna


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Famous Historic Natural Feature.*



dawna said:


> What is the natural bridge?





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BearsFan315 (Jul 28, 2011)

Been to massanutten several times stayed in several units, yeah they charge you to do a lot of the activities, however we swim in the pools, play in Le Club (Basketball, tennis, table tennis, pool).  Very well maintained resort, Many activities, if you plan on doing a lot of them then buy the pass and save money.  

As for caverns Luray is COmmercialized, Shenandoah is nice (did that this year, they have four attractions - Yellow Barn, American Celebrations - Huge warehouse of floats from rose bowl & other parades) & Endless (My favorite Cavern, been ot all of the caverns in Virginia).  

In regards to food & dining go into Harrisonburg they have a mall, all the standard fair of restauraunt chains, wal-mart, movie theaters, etc...  Plus JMU (University).  Also I would recommend hitting the small mom & pop joints for good country cooking & service.  

Oh yeah they do the horse and pony show as well, we usually pass on this (high pressure sell environment) yet last year they offered 4 passes to the water park & free buffet breakfast for us.  we went ate at the buffet, very nice spread, listen to them sing & dance, saw a few units, told them no thanks, & left with 4 passes to the park !!  

All of hte resorts I have stayed at the last 11 years have had requirements, stripping beds & placing sheets next to washer/ dryer, taking out all trash/ recylce, load & run dishwasher with any dirty dishes...  hey just another day 

Oh yeah never saw the bears but the groundhogs are HUGE and plentiful, also really nice resort to drive around @ night and check out the deer, they are everywhere !!

No shuttle service either, a car is a MUST !!  

In fact we just got a timeshare up @ massanutten from an owner trying who is getting to old to travel and no one to pass it on to... all we paid was transfer fees $325...


----------



## kasteer (Aug 8, 2011)

*massanutten week of 29th*

We'll be there in the SUmmit units the week after you.

If you get the chance, go to Charlottesville.  Beautiful little city with a real nice walking blvd downtown.


----------



## janej (Aug 8, 2011)

There are two ways to do Massanutten.  You can relax and do a few activities that you need to pay.  Or you can get the activity cards.  It's best to review the entertainment guide before you go there and know what to expect.  We have a friend who bought activity cards for her three kids every time they go.  They do everything that comes with the card and they love Massanutten.  It is really not too bad to pay $59 for a week for activities for each kid, much cheaper than sending them to camps.  We did that once in the winter and found it too stressed especially since we also went to ski.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Aug 9, 2011)

We like Massanutten a lot - never been hounded at the end for items, etc...  We have stayed there the past 3 years exchanging into different places.

We don't do the activity cards because the things we do - snow tubing and water park - it doesn't really save on.  We do the relaxing and 2 activities. We like playing games in the condo and chilling out - it is family time!


----------

